# No-Fat Banana Loaf



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Sep 4, 2007)

*Goodweed's No-Fat Banana Bread*
Made this yesterday on a whim.  I didn't intend to make it no-fat but forgot to add the fat while making the batter.  I tried a few things differently than with the traditional "Audio's Banana Bread" recipe that I'd gotten from a lady who used to be a part of DC.  Oh, and if you don't have that recipe, let me know.  I'll post it.  It's a wonderful banana bread recipe.

What I did differently is that I used a stick blender to liquify four very-ripe bananas, and used confectioner's sugar in place of ordinary sugar.  I also omitted the fat, again my accident.  And finally, I changed the flavor profile by using mace in the batter.  The result was was a silky smooth and moist banana loaf with a wonderfully different flavor, more complex than simple bananas and cinamon.  Try this recipe for something a little luxurious.  Maybe serve it up with a drizzle of good ganache spooned over top.

Ingredients:
2 cups all-purpose flour
1 tsp. salt
4 very ripe bananas
2 large eggs
1 tbs. double-acting baking powder
1/2 cup powdered sugar
1/2 tsp. cinamon
1/2 tsp. mace
1 cup water

Preheat oven to 400 degrees F.
Mash four bananas in a non-reactive bowl until smooth and creamy.  Using a stick blender will speed this process considerably.  Add the water and eggs, and stir until incorporated into the bananas using a balloon whisk or the stick blender.  Add the remaining ingredients and stir until smooth.  Grease and flour the loaf pan.  Pour the batter in to fill 3/4 full.  Use the remaining batter to make a couple of pancakes, for a treat while you are waiting for the loaf to cook.  Place the loaf pan into the oven and bake for 40 to 45 minutes.  Test with a butter knife.  If it comes out clean after inserting it into the loaf, the banana bread is done.  Remove from the oven and place on a cooling rack.  Yum.

Seeeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Michelemarie (Sep 4, 2007)

Sounds great! Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## Alix (Sep 4, 2007)

Great minds GW, I was just going to post my banana oatmeal cake/loaf recipe when I saw this. LOL.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Sep 4, 2007)

Thanks MM.  And Alix, post away.  I'm ready!

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------

